# Stimsons pythons no more!



## Bl69aze (Apr 28, 2021)

Phylogeography, historical demography and systematics of the world’s smallest pythons (Pythonidae, Antaresia)


Advances from empirical studies in phylogeography, systematics and species delimitation highlight the importance of integrative approaches for quantif…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Apr 28, 2021)

So they finally figured out that Stimson's and children's are the same thing? Just when I'm in the middle of breeding Stimson Pythons?!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 29, 2021)

maybe they should talk to the NSW OEH, they seem to think Stimsons are Liasis and not Antaresia


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> So they finally figured out that Stimson's and children's are the same thing? Just when I'm in the middle of breeding Stimson Pythons?!



They're still Stimson's Pythons.

Stimson's Pythons are just not a separate species. They never were.

Human classifications do not change the nature of reality. Things are what they are, we just slap various labels on it. Many of us have been saying for decades that these were not separate species in a real sense. I've posted about it on APS countless times, often to the ridicule of various people, go figure.

Jungle are not a separate species, they're Carpets, but they're still Jungles and people call them Jungles. Use whatever subspecies you like as an example. You can continue calling your Stimson's Stimson's, don't fret, they just have a different level of taxonomic classification, which is more appropriate than before.


----------



## Allan (May 1, 2021)

It doesn't seem that long time ago when all we had was Liasis childreni and Liasis perthensis.


----------



## Harpo (May 1, 2021)

Also saw this little bit mentioning spotteds too. (grabbed it off F/B.)




All this reminds me of the chat we were having in the other thread on bredli lately.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 3, 2021)

if they keep this up we will end up with only 1 species of python worldwide


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 3, 2021)

dragonlover1 said:


> if they keep this up we will end up with only 1 species of python worldwide


_Globalis pythonilatus _


----------

